# The Panel Buddy



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, we can work on the name.

What I want, and I know @splatz and @zac will love, is a tray type thing that can attach to the bottom of an electrical panel. This tray will have holes and sections for tools as well as a magnet and shallow tray area for material. It will have some type of clamp to stop it from falling off if your knee bumps into it. It will have some type of felt on the back to not scuff the wall if the panel is on drywall. 

It will hold the tools and stuff that you use while changing out a panel while still leaving some space in the bottom of the panel for more stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

dry wall mud pan and a couple of clips


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

gpop said:


> dry wall mud pan and a couple of clips


Sure, I could build something. But I want a real product. Something like the plastic top of the fancy ladders with all the little cubbies and tool holders.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Ok, we can work on the name.
> 
> What I want, and I know @splatz and @zac will love, is a tray type thing that can attach to the bottom of an electrical panel. This tray will have holes and sections for tools as well as a magnet and shallow tray area for material. It will have some type of clamp to stop it from falling off if your knee bumps into it. It will have some type of felt on the back to not scuff the wall if the panel is on drywall.
> 
> ...


Great idea, but you better figure out how to get a pass on that gas pipe. :biggrin:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

There was a tray from rack a tiers for panels. I can't find it anywhere so there must have been some copyright issues. 

It had slots for screwdrivers etc. and different compartments for connectors and stuff. Wish I would have bought one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Great idea, but you better figure out how to get a pass on that gas pipe. :biggrin:


Rehab subcode allows the panel change :wink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> There was a tray from rack a tiers for panels. I can't find it anywhere so there must have been some copyright issues.
> 
> It had slots for screwdrivers etc. and different compartments for connectors and stuff. Wish I would have bought one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I knew you’d like the idea.

Mainly I want slots and sections to easily hold a couple screwdrivers, a couple pliers, and my impact gun all in upright position so I could grab them easily. A few extra sections for other stuff. Then the bottom of the panel can be used for locknuts and other hardware items.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Maybe something for a scissor lift will work. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Maybe something for a scissor lift will work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That’s exactly where I got the idea from.

On scissor lifts I started with 1900 boxes screwed into the top rail. Then I found a tray which was split down the middle so I could sit it over the top rail and use a bungee cord just to make sure it didn’t fall off. That worked really well.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Great idea, but you better figure out how to get a pass on that gas pipe. :biggrin:


Looks like a panel replacement, not a service upgrade. Who the hell pulls a permit for those:surprise::no:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

How many bins for misc. parts? Two screw driver holes and two pliers slots? How much would such a tool cost? That is, what would an electrician be willing to pay for such a product before he decides to keep using the bottom of the panel and his back pockets?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Looks like a panel replacement, not a service upgrade. Who the hell pulls a permit for those:surprise::no:


Me. I almost always pull a permit for a main panel upgrade. It is one of the few things in the house that they can tell has been upgraded during the sale of the house. Not having the inspection sticker is a disservice to the customer.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I though he was talking about this rack - a - tiers tool for a second: 

https://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/panel-buddy-knockout-kit/

I haven't seen anything specific, but something quick to make would be a husky tote and a 18" bar magnet from China - Freight. 

Through bolt the magnet just under the top upper lip of the tote. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/18-in-magnetic-tool-holder-60433.html


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Klien sells a tool pouch that we used for bucket trucks.

Canvas pouch with plastic S hooks. 

Let me look.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...Iv0-UDseCWZF4iv0nC8aAmWpEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Me. I almost always pull a permit for a main panel upgrade. It is one of the few things in the house that they can tell has been upgraded during the sale of the house. Not having the inspection sticker is a disservice to the customer.



What sticker ? We don't get a sticker from an inspection here.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

dronai said:


> What sticker ? We don't get a sticker from an inspection here.


Yeah. We also don't need to pay for a badge to go to the beach! Serious... you have to pay to go the beach in Jersey.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Rehab subcode allows the panel change :wink:


I see


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*Bench Buckets*

I use buckets similar to what your looking for, on my tool cart and malifts.


Started off years ago with a modified wiring trough. Then when I wanted a bunch more for my tool cart, and wanted them lighter gauge metal and different sizes, I drew up what I wanted and went to the tin knocker fab shop.


He fabricated them out of sheet cut offs, to my drawing, and I further customized them for my needs. They were cheaper than a trough section and end caps. They been in use for almost 30 years.


Here is some spare ones, that have not been needed yet.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

flyboy said:


> I see


But there is nothing to see here.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Your idea = :sleep1:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


>


That cart looks drunk. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

zac said:


> That cart looks drunk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh I abused that one pretty good. I'm on #2 now.........


it does work really well for laying out a handful of tools on the top shelf, wire nuts, screws, crimp tubes, bla, bla, on the second shelf , and any cordless tools down at the bottom shelf, for panel swaps. I put it on my right side when working and it really is handy. But youth and being able to wear a full set of bags is even more handy, but that ain't gonna be me no more.................


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I actually picked one up on sale. I like it because it's very compact. For me I like it when I'm on a job for a couple days. It's great to stow materials. It's also handy for smaller jobs that require a little of everything. I don't use it as my primary mover though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Mikey :vs_wave:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Peter


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A cart would be harder to take into a basement than the tray table that I have setup on the right in the picture.

Even with that, it still would be easier having the tools right there in front of you. When you have 30+ circuits it gets tedious. That could be 90 times that you are picking up your linemens and beater screwdriver. Having them in easier reach would just make the day a little better.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I put this beside the panel. Yes, it’s aluminum and I don’t care.

I take that thing onto a lot of jobs. It’s really handy.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HackWork said:


> A cart would be harder to take into a basement than the tray table that I have setup on the right in the picture.
> 
> Even with that, it still would be easier having the tools right there in front of you. When you have 30+ circuits it gets tedious. That could be 90 times that you are picking up your linemens and beater screwdriver. Having them in easier reach would just make the day a little better.


I use the top of a 4' ladder, serious


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I put this beside the panel. Yes, it’s aluminum and I don’t care.
> 
> 
> 
> I take that thing onto a lot of jobs. It’s really handy.


I carry that also. It's great for staging materials and tools. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

dronai said:


> I use the top of a 4' ladder, serious


I used the crap out of my tray table. It slides right behind the shelf in my truck so I can always grab it quick. It holds a lot more than the top of a ladder. :biggrin:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> I put this beside the panel. Yes, it’s aluminum and I don’t care.
> 
> I take that thing onto a lot of jobs. It’s really handy.


I have that same model and use it daily as a table, workbench, scaffold and other things. Well worth the money.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Sure, I could build something. But I want a real product. Something like the plastic top of the fancy ladders with all the little cubbies and tool holders.



I could be wrong but, if you want a product that doesn't exist, you'll either have to build it or have someone build it for you.:biggrin:


Wouldn't take a whole lotta time to screw this ($35 as a replacement if you don't have an old ladder you can bastardize):










To this this $5 gizmo mentioned above:












:vs_cool:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I’ve been using something like this for decades, it works great!


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

five.five-six said:


> I’ve been using something like this for decades, it works great!


They work great for 2nd years trying to carry every tool they own. But not for lazy bastard like me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> I’ve been using something like this for decades, it works great!


When you're suffering thru the second half of your life, you'll wish you didn't wear those for decades.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been using suspender since about my third year. It ain't no thang. Just remove the tools I'm not using. How long does it take you to make up a panel anyways I've never time myself but I think it's between one and two hours to do a real nice job.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

To be fair, I'm generally only wearing bags between 3 and 6 hours a day. the guy originally apprenticed for wore them until the day he retired but he didn't wear suspenders and now he can't golf.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> I've been using suspender since about my third year. It ain't no thang. Just remove the tools I'm not using. How long does it take you to make up a panel anyways I've never time myself but I think it's between one and two hours to do a real nice job.


1-2 hours is very unrealistic to change out a residential panel with old wiring like that with 30+ circuits in it. Not even close to it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesn’t a normal electrician just cram the bottom of the panel with tools, breakers, connectors, phase tape, etc.?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Doesn’t a normal electrician just cram the bottom of the panel with tools, breakers, connectors, phase tape, etc.?


Yeah :vs_laugh:

And that same normal electrician ends up dropping stuff out when trying to get one particular tool that is underneath the other ones :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> 1-2 hours is very unrealistic to change out a residential panel with old wiring like that with 30+ circuits in it. Not even close to it.


I schedule an entire day given disconnect/reconnect, inspection, etc.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yeah :vs_laugh:
> 
> And that same normal electrician ends up dropping stuff out when trying to get one particular tool that is underneath the other ones :biggrin:


Like that never happens  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I schedule an entire day given disconnect/reconnect, inspection, etc.


This particular panel had an outside disconnect. Normally I would just pull the meter since the PoCo does not come out to disconnect for us.

This panel took me about 4 and a half hours. 

These panel changes could be a pain in the ass, so most other contractors tell me they also bill it for the whole day.

Just demoing the old panel sucks in itself...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> This particular panel had an outside disconnect. Normally I would just pull the meter since the PoCo does not come out to disconnect for us.
> 
> This panel took me about 4 and a half hours.
> 
> ...


I hope that's from before,you ripped it out.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That panel should be sideways.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> That panel should be sideways.


It is. My iPhone then took the picture sideways which makes it look right-side up.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Hacky. :vs_wave:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Hi Hacky. :vs_wave:


How dare you call me that. :vs_mad:


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

HackWork said:


> View attachment 140336


There are no words..

None.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> This particular panel had an outside disconnect. Normally I would just pull the meter since the PoCo does not come out to disconnect for us.
> 
> This panel took me about 4 and a half hours.
> 
> ...


If that’s the “after” photo, I am very disappointed in you, Hack. We can no longer be friends.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

99cents said:


> If that’s the “after” photo, I am very disappointed in you, Hack. We can no longer be friends.


That's the before, the after is page 1 of this thread.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Helmut said:


> That's the before, the after is page 1 of this thread.


Okay, that makes sense now. American panels are hard to figure out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> How dare you call me that. :vs_mad:


I'm sorry Hacky


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> I'm sorry Hacky



Call him HackyBooBoo, he loves that. :vs_OMG:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> 1-2 hours is very unrealistic to change out a residential panel with old wiring like that with 30+ circuits in it. Not even close to it.


I’m just talking about the time managing, labeling and landing wire. The part where your clip on handy dandy tool caddy would be helpful. 

Or are you thinking of something you’d clip on while you are breaking out stucco, changing the riser and feeders?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> I’m just talking about the time managing, labeling and landing wire. The part where your clip on handy dandy tool caddy would be helpful.


 I gotcha, that makes sense now.

Not sure how many hours in total, but I would clip it onto the old panel while taking it apart and the new one while putting it back together. That's at least 85% of the job.


> Or are you thinking of something you’d clip on while you are breaking out stucco, changing the riser and feeders?


We don't have panels set into stucco, they are all inside either surface mounted to basement or garage walls or flush mounted into finished walls.

Changing the riser and meter is a different job, we call those service changes. A service change includes a panel change as well, but that is either done a by a different person or on a completely different day.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I live in the land of semi flush meter socket combos. The only time I see otherwise is peds at trailer parks, which I don’t do and meter sockets at multi family dwellings but even then your just as likely too see socket combos.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you have one of those big bar magnets shown earlier, I bet you could pass that through the belt loop on a tool pouch and stick it to the bottom of the panel, so your pouch dangles under the panel. And you could stick tools to it too. 

Of course that's going to get knocked off and swearing and etc. so maybe not. Maybe you could cut a 1/2" dowel to 14-1/2" and tilt that in inside the panel and hang your pouch off that. That would work too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> If you have one of those big bar magnets shown earlier, I bet you could pass that through the belt loop on a tool pouch and stick it to the bottom of the panel, so your pouch dangles under the panel. And you could stick tools to it too.
> 
> Of course that's going to get knocked off and swearing and etc. so maybe not. Maybe you could cut a 1/2" dowel to 14-1/2" and tilt that in inside the panel and hang your pouch off that. That would work too.


I wouldn't mind just running a tek screw into the front rim flange on the panel to hold something.

I used a pouch for this purpose that I hung from the panel cover screw on the bottom corner, but putting the tools into the pocket each time became more work in itself.

That's why I was looking for something a bit more tray-like. Something easier when you are going to pickup, drop, pickup, drop the same tools 50+ times. 

I already have one of these that I use for my ladder. Maybe I can just make some type of panel attachment point for the other side:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I already have one of these that I use for my ladder. Maybe I can just make some type of panel attachment point for the other side:
> 
> View attachment 140386


Take the top step off your ladder, rip the front edge off with your circular saw, and zip that into the bottom edge of the panel.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

They make these bins that wall mount to a strip, they probably make one that would work...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking something along the lines of a 12" X 3" strip of sheetmetal with a little 1/2" lip folded over. Bolt that strip to the tray and then hook that lip over the panel flange.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Why not just screw the tote to a couple beam clamps?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> Why not just screw the tote to a couple beam clamps?


Or, if you are using the same panels, predrill to line up with the dead front screw holes and go to an actual hardware store and get screws with retaining clips. 

Or just use the supplied dead front screws so you know where they are when you are done. I normally keep them in their screw hole anyways.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is getting complicated. Just hang a flower pot from the lip and get ‘er done.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> This is getting complicated. Just hang a flower pot from the lip and get ‘er done.


Right?

I could have made up several panels in the time everyone has invested in this thread.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Seriously, you could go to the IKEA site, find some kind of cutlery tray and hang it from the panel with scrap #14.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Seriously, you could go to the IKEA site, find some kind of cutlery tray and hang it from the panel with scrap #14.



I’m such a cheep-ass I kept parts of my tool bags held together with #12 sol for about 7 years. Even fashioned a handy tin-snip holder from #12.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I’m such a cheep-ass I kept parts of my tool bags held together with #12 sol for about 7 years. Even fashioned a handy tin-snip holder from #12.


The hammer holder on my pouch is still held together with #14 bare from when I was an apprentice  .


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use a small plastic top table with the folding legs. Set it next me and all tools and materials are easy to reach. No need to over think this.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Found it for you, Hack. IKEA, 8 loonies. You’re welcome.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

jw0445 said:


> I use a small plastic top table with the folding legs. Set it next me and all tools and materials are easy to reach. No need to over think this.


Why don’t you and your logic take a hike and GTFO this thread?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jw0445 said:


> I use a small plastic top table with the folding legs. Set it next me and all tools and materials are easy to reach. No need to over think this.


But Hack Overthink is his name.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> I use a small plastic top table with the folding legs. Set it next me and all tools and materials are easy to reach. No need to over think this.


If you look in the bottom corner of the picture on the first page you’ll see I have a little table set up next to the panel.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> But Hack Overthink is his name.


It’s not overthinking as much as just trying to make something easier. Many times while changing the panel I have wished the bottom was bigger so we can haul more of my tools.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Saul, Saul, why do thee kick against the goads?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

99cents said:


> Seriously, you could go to the IKEA site, find some kind of cutlery tray and hang it from the panel with scrap #14.


Yeah, the answer has already been stated: A sheetrock mud pan and some clips on the back. Modify for customization.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Saul, Saul, why do thee kick against the goads?


Does it come with snow tires?

Seriously, though, not sure how hauling a contraption like that down the stairs for a panel swap achieves anything.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> Does it come with snow tires?


It folds up. Carry it to the spot and load your tools on it. Don't overthink this. 


You see mine in pictures full of gear. That's because I park in a loading dock at a building, dump all my gear onto it and proceed up the loading ramp , down the hall to elevator, up to office I happen to be remodeling and unload the thing except for small tools and cordless stuff I push around spot to spot as I'm working. it's my toolbags I cannot wear any longer unless I wanna cry out in agony from sharp pain in the right hip.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> It folds up. Carry it to the spot and load your tools on it. Don't overthink this.
> 
> 
> You see mine in pictures full of gear. That's because I park in a loading dock at a building, dump all my gear onto it and proceed up the loading ramp , down the hall to elevator, up to office I happen to be remodeling and unload the thing except for small tools and cordless stuff I push around spot to spot as I'm working. it's my toolbags I cannot wear any longer unless I wanna cry out in agony from sharp pain in the right hip.


If it folds up, that makes sense, especially for office buildings and shopping malls.

We have a mall here where you can only use their carts to haul material. If they’re all out, your stuck carrying it by hand. PITA.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Does it come with snow tires?
> 
> Seriously, though, not sure how hauling a contraption like that down the stairs for a panel swap achieves anything.


Agreed. I already told him on the first page that I bring a tray table down which gives me more working space than that cart.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Agreed. I already told him on the first page that I bring a tray table down which gives me more working space than that cart.


That’s why I like that folding platform. I’m using it on a job right now with a 7’ ceiling so I don’t need a ladder. It’s a work table for cutting and assembling things. I will use it for the panel swap. At the end of the day, I put material and tools on it and below so I don’t leave the site looking messy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> That’s why I like that folding platform. I’m using it on a job right now with a 7’ ceiling so I don’t need a ladder. It’s a work table for cutting and assembling things. I will use it for the panel swap. At the end of the day, I put material and tools on it and below so I don’t leave the site looking messy.


I like that platform and might buy one for certain tasks.

But for a lot of things I will use the second folding table that I keep on the truck, which is a 4X2 table that has folding legs that extend pretty far. Less bending over than the platform you posted. 

I like it because it folds into a 2X2' square that fits behind my shelving with the tray table.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi HackWork. :vs_wave:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Hi HackWork. :vs_wave:


I told you not to call me that :vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I told you not to call me that :vs_mad::vs_mad:


Oh right, I forgot. You wanted to be called Fornication Bagel.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Oh right, I forgot. You wanted to be called Fornication Bagel.


That sounds like a sex act. Like giving yourself stigmata and then banging the hole.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> I told you not to call me that :vs_mad::vs_mad:


Is it just Peter or everyone else? Asking for a friend.:smile:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Load up a fanny pack with breakers


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

dronai said:


> Load up a fanny pack with breakers


This is a great idea. Maybe a good ole man purse too?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Someone may have already posted the link...Honestly I didn’t read through 10 pages of comments. https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Images/Triminator1b.jpg

Here is the link for the actual product page... https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Triminator.htm


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sburton224 said:


> Someone may have already posted the link...Honestly I didn’t read through 10 pages of comments. https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Images/Triminator1b.jpg
> 
> Here is the link for the actual product page... https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Triminator.htm


We have a winner. Hack will send you your prize. Don’t expect to enjoy it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sburton224 said:


> Someone may have already posted the link...Honestly I didn’t read through 10 pages of comments. https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Images/Triminator1b.jpg
> 
> Here is the link for the actual product page... https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Triminator.htm


That's pretty close to perfect.

:biggrin:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

sburton224 said:


> Someone may have already posted the link...Honestly I didn’t read through 10 pages of comments. https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Images/Triminator1b.jpg
> 
> Here is the link for the actual product page... https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Triminator.htm


Go hawk your wares elsewhere, capitalist pig:vs_mad:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

It should be some kind of canvas bag with hooks or magnets to hold it. Peter has inspired me. I have the perfect name:

Hacky Sack :vs_wave:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> It should be some kind of canvas bag with hooks or magnets to hold it. Peter has inspired me. I have the perfect name:
> 
> Hacky Sack :vs_wave:


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have final approval on the name.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I have final approval on the name.


I still propose HackyBooBoo


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I have final approval on the name.


How about we name it after your avatar - Swampy the Alligator? This is going to be a bag that will hold small hardware like screws and wirenuts, right? 
I have the perfect name.

Swampy Nut Sack :laughing::clap:


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

sburton224 said:


> Someone may have already posted the link...Honestly I didn’t read through 10 pages of comments. https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Images/Triminator1b.jpg
> 
> Here is the link for the actual product page... https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/SB/Triminator.htm


Did anybody else notice that that site has nut master nut drivers?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I got it. It seems really nice, good quality, plastic seems strong but not brittle. 

It will definitely help with panel changes. It has enough space that I might not even have to bring the tray table in with me anymore. Or my service tray. I can just load this up with the tools that I use to change a panel and bring it in. Maybe I will keep it loaded at all times with second tools, then just leave it clipped onto the shelf in the van for when I need it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I wouldn't mind just running a tek screw into the front rim flange on the panel to hold something.
> 
> I used a pouch for this purpose that I hung from the panel cover screw on the bottom corner, but putting the tools into the pocket each time became more work in itself.
> 
> ...


A Black N Decker drill?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Ok, we can work on the name.
> 
> What I want, and I know @splatz and @zac will love, is a tray type thing that can attach to the bottom of an electrical panel. This tray will have holes and sections for tools as well as a magnet and shallow tray area for material. It will have some type of clamp to stop it from falling off if your knee bumps into it. It will have some type of felt on the back to not scuff the wall if the panel is on drywall.
> 
> ...


I DID NOT read through all 6 pages of this thread, however this might be your ticket out of here. Maybe you should've talked to a Patent attorney before you posted this! Start selling these babies on late night info-mercials for 3 easy payments of $99.99

I always thought my claim to fame was gonna be when I invented a coffee pot that plugged into the cigarette lighter on your dash.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Curious if they make you and others who feel like chirping in use wood at least 3/4 inches thick and fire rated with stamps showing or painted with a fire [email protected] additive?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bostonPedro said:


> Curious if they make you and others who feel like chirping in use wood at least 3/4 inches thick and fire rated with stamps showing or painted with a fire [email protected] additive?


Nope, no requirement to use wood, fire rated or not. And if using wood, no requirement to paint it. 

That piece I used there is actually the last piece of 5 4X8' sheets that I had my guy cut up and paint when we finished early once. It's the last I will paint unless it's a super nice house.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Nope, no requirement to use wood, fire rated or not. And if using wood, no requirement to paint it.
> 
> That piece I used there is actually the last piece of 5 4X8' sheets that I had my guy cut up and paint when we finished early once. It's the last I will paint unless it's a super nice house.


Geez, I live in a freaking nanny state


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

HackWork said:


> Me. I almost always pull a permit for a main panel upgrade. It is one of the few things in the house that they can tell has been upgraded during the sale of the house. Not having the inspection sticker is a disservice to the customer.


Atta boy 😊


----------

